
Canadian universities, colleges expand course offerings for careers in marijuana - shahryc
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/canada-universities-colleges-expand-course-offerings-for-careers-in-marijuana-industry/article37847833/
======
jstewartmobile
Leave it to higher ed to leaven the growing and selling of weeds into a four-
year degree. Really Canada? I thought you were better than that.

